# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  TV antenna on roof question.

## Chaza

Hi people, i intend to install a new tv antenna on top of the roof as the one that is already installed is very low bolted to the fascia of the house on the wrong side as well, the antenna is facing towards the roof and very low. 
I want to mount the pole from inside the roof bolted to the timber supporting the roof. 
I know how to do that, so my question is do i use a led sheet to cover the hole cut into the roof tile and if so when the hole is cut into the led sheet and shaped to the pole, do i use a clamp and silicone to water proof it from rain, and if i use a clamp, what type of clamp will be suitable, i thought maybe one of them clamps that are used in cars radiator hoses, is that right?

----------


## Armers

You can buy a rubber boot which you cut to the pole size and slip it over the pole which then slides down to the roof tile..  
Just go to somewhere that sells antennas and buy a rafter kit for a tile roof, it should come with everything you need.  
Cheers

----------


## Chaza

> You can buy a rubber boot which you cut to the pole size and slip it over the pole which then slides down to the roof tile..  
> Just go to somewhere that sells antennas and buy a rafter kit for a tile roof, it should come with everything you need.  
> Cheers

  Thanks for that Armers, i had no idea such a thing exists.

----------


## Armers

many things exist, you just need to ask the right questions  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tomo

I recommend installing a guyed antenna mast instead of a pole through the tile. 
It makes servicing a lot easier in the future.

----------


## Moondog55

> I recommend installing a guyed antenna mast instead of a pole through the tile. 
> It makes servicing a lot easier in the future.

   :Iagree:  :What he said:

----------


## Armers

Or in the roof space...  
Go up and sit on the peak of your roof, if you can see mt dandenong from there you'll be sweet, just chuck the beasty in the roof,  or just us a hockey stick mount on the facer board. No need for extreme hight 
Cheers

----------


## Tomo

Digital TV does not like in roof installs and frankly will not work if someone has sarking. 
By far the strongest mount is a guyed mast. Easy to install, easy to maintain. (something a DIY installer should consider as it is rarely right after the first, second or even third attempt)  
Removing that mast which goes through the roof and lead flashing kit multiple times significantly increases the risk of future water penetration.

----------


## Armers

> Digital TV does not like in roof installs and frankly will not work if someone has sarking..

  
That comment depends on the area and quality of signal.. I agree with you on the mast but might be overkill for this bloke... Where he sits is normaly a decent signal no matter where the antenna is.  
We can beat around the bush with what is better and who is right, but it depends on the situation, and well let the OP decided which is better for him. DIY is full of trials and errors, let him have the fun  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## Tomo

I make that comment after 20 years of installing. 
I wish them luck and will offer any advice if they seek it.

----------


## Chaza

> I recommend installing a guyed antenna mast instead of a pole through the tile. 
> It makes servicing a lot easier in the future.

  I think for me it will be better and easier to do it though the roof. 
Maybe the way i drew it, see attached pic please.

----------


## Tomo

What you have in mind will be fine, but for future maintenance I recommend keeping the portion of mast above the tile within your reach. 
i.e. so you can change the antenna easily if needed. 
Good luck mate, let me know if you need any advice.

----------


## Chaza

> What you have in mind will be fine, but for future maintenance I recommend keeping the portion of mast above the tile within your reach. 
> i.e. so you can change the antenna easily if needed. 
> Good luck mate, let me know if you need any advice.

  Thanks Mate. 
Yes i thought about that, i don't need to make it higher than say 1 meter to 1.5 meter than the roof line.

----------


## sundancewfs

We are *not* in direct line of sight to the mount Dandenong tower and pick up a decent signal with a Phased array (I have also used a 43 element yagi and got a good signal too) and mast-head amp, mounted on a hockey stick, screwed to the fascia . The tower is 7 km away from us. 
One suggestion to lining up the antenna I would offer.... Use NearMap. PhotoMaps by NearMap  
by using the measurement tool (right click on the page) you can place a mark on exactly the spot on the roof you wish to mount the antenna and draw a line to the tower. this will give you both a direction to point the antenna in and the distance from the tower.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Chaza

> We are *not* in direct line of sight to the mount Dandenong tower and pick up a decent signal with a Phased array (I have also used a 43 element yagi and got a good signal too) and mast-head amp, mounted on a hockey stick, screwed to the fascia . The tower is 7 km away from us. 
> One suggestion to lining up the antenna I would offer.... Use NearMap. PhotoMaps by NearMap  
> by using the measurement tool (right click on the page) you can place a mark on exactly the spot on the roof you wish to mount the antenna and draw a line to the tower. this will give you both a direction to point the antenna in and the distance from the tower.

  Thanks for that info, but i am not to fussed about it, as i will just copy the direction from neighbors antenna's, also my wife will be in front of the old analogue tv and get the best possible picture from that, as for the digital set in the lounge room once the analogue picture is clear enough than i think it will be ok, it's a good reception area where i live son not much of a problem really, so much so that the digital tv is on a rabbits ears antenna at the moment, and all channels are good. 
I will be installing the new antenna on Monday, my son is giving me a hand, i need him to hold the pole while i mark where to drill the holes for the coach bolts, and also hold the spirit level to make sure that the pole is nice and straight. 
Edit: 
This is the antenna that i am installing, but i took away part of it to shortened it, the antenna comes in three peaces and can be shortened, i picked this type of antenna for the simple reason that the ordinary shaped antenna's have long stems sticking out at the back and crows sit on them and break them with their weight. 
Info: Deep fringe UHF TV Antenna 91 Element. Complete with balun for easy coax connection. High gain reception of up to 70km for maximum. Ideal for difficult weak signal areas. Can be mounted vertically or horizontally.

----------

